# Baby Food Jars



## sleuth

I just bought 48 Beech Nut 4 oz. baby food jars off of Ebay, with the intention that I would use them and build a hand-made spice rack for the gf this Christmas.

I need about 30 more. My question is... do the various brands of baby food have identical jars and lids (except for the labels, of course), or are they slightly differently shaped. I'm going to paint the lids, so I don't care about those, but I want to make sure the jars match before I buy anymore.


----------



## Elle

They are slightly different.


----------



## CMC122

Elle said:
			
		

> They are slightly different.




Maybe you could buy a bunch and make Babyfood muffins out of the food.:shrug:


----------



## BuddyLee

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Maybe you could buy a bunch and make Babyfood muffins out of the food.:shrug:


   Oh Oh may I have the plum and spinach mixture.  :raiseshand:


----------



## Elle

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Oh Oh may I have the plum and spinach mixture.  :raiseshand:


I want bananas and applesauce


----------



## happyappygirl

OMG  you bought something moms get for free? WOW....ebay DOES have it all.... who woulda-thunk it.....


----------



## mAlice

sleuth said:
			
		

> hand-made spice rack for the gf this Christmas.




There's a gift I would want for christmas.


----------



## sleuth

happyappygirl said:
			
		

> OMG  you bought something moms get for free? WOW....ebay DOES have it all.... who woulda-thunk it.....


 

Only paid $2 + shipping... not sure how much shipping is going to be... probably $20 or so.


----------



## carolinagirl

Wow, and all this time I have been throwing my jars away.  We go through about 10 jars a weeks and I just toss them.


----------



## Bogart

78 jars sounds like a lot; how big is her rack?


----------



## happyappygirl

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Wow, and all this time I have been throwing my jars away.  We go through about 10 jars a weeks and I just toss them.


 See? Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## mAlice

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> Wow, and all this time I have been throwing my jars away.  We go through about 10 jars a weeks and I just toss them.



I'm really amazed that he paid for them.


----------



## mAlice

Bogart said:
			
		

> how big is her rack?




:snort:


----------



## sleuth

elaine said:
			
		

> There's a gift I would want for christmas.


 Sometimes I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or for real. 

She asked me this morning for this, but I will NOT buy anything with Martha Stewart's name on it. All her crap is WAY overpriced, and I looked at this and figured I could do it easier AND pick the stain.


----------



## carolinagirl

elaine said:
			
		

> I'm really amazed that he paid for them.




Me too.  And the shipping will probably be outrageous, not to mention 1/2 of them might be broken when they arrive.


----------



## happyappygirl

Wow and you thought to go to Ebay for the jars.... 
Pretty creative! That's why they call you Sleuth


----------



## Bogart

sleuth said:
			
		

> Sometimes I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or for real.
> 
> She asked me this morning for this, but I will NOT buy anything with Martha Stewart's name on it. All her crap is WAY overpriced, and I looked at this and figured I could do it easier AND pick the stain.


:disappointed:


----------



## happyappygirl

Bet they'll be wrapped in depends


----------



## mAlice

sleuth said:
			
		

> Sometimes I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or for real.
> 
> She asked me this morning for this, but I will NOT buy anything with Martha Stewart's name on it. All her crap is WAY overpriced, and I looked at this and figured I could do it easier AND pick the stain.




I was being sarcastic, and that's gonna' look really tacky made from baby food jars.


----------



## carolinagirl

sleuth said:
			
		

> Sometimes I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or for real.
> 
> She asked me this morning for this, but I will NOT buy anything with Martha Stewart's name on it. All her crap is WAY overpriced, and I looked at this and figured I could do it easier AND pick the stain.



Very cool!  I want one, too!  And I provide the jars free of charge!


----------



## carolinagirl

Oh yeah.  Keep in mind that there are different size jars for the same brand also.  You probably want to keep with Stage 2 jars.


----------



## Bogart

My unsolicited recommendation - for a happy Kwanza, if you are not going to get what she asked for, go in another direction completely instead of giving her some shitty version of the requested gift :shrug:


----------



## Elle

sleuth said:
			
		

> She asked me this morning for this, but I will NOT buy anything with Martha Stewart's name on it. All her crap is WAY overpriced, and I looked at this and figured I could do it easier AND pick the stain.


Make sure to send us a photo of your finished product so we can see how it turned out


----------



## mAlice

Bogart said:
			
		

> My unsolicited recommendation - for a happy Kwanza, if you are not going to get what she asked for, go in another direction completely instead of giving her some shitty version of the requested gift :shrug:




:swoon:


----------



## sleuth

elaine said:
			
		

> I was being sarcastic, and that's gonna' look really tacky made from baby food jars.


  I plan on painting the lids and the jars. I've got a couple good ideas. They should come out nice.


----------



## happyappygirl

elaine said:
			
		

> I was being sarcastic, and that's gonna' look really tacky made from baby food jars.


 I don't think so  much tacky...but the lids on babyfood jars are difficult to get back on straight, and once popped will it keep the spices dry? There are teeny jars in most family dollar stores for reasonable prices.  

Just out of curiosity how many bids were there on the jars?


----------



## mAlice

sleuth said:
			
		

> I plan on painting the lids and the jars. I've got a couple good ideas. They should come out nice.




sleuth, I'm tellin' ya'....it's tacky.


----------



## happyappygirl

Bogart said:
			
		

> My unsolicited recommendation - for a happy Kwanza, if you are not going to get what she asked for, go in another direction completely instead of giving her some shitty version of the requested gift :shrug:


 MEAMIE!! I think it's sweet he's going to all the trouble to MAKE something special.
 for sleuth


Unless you're like rottncop and it never gets past the "buy all the supplies" stage...


----------



## sleuth

happyappygirl said:
			
		

> I don't think so  much tacky...but the lids on babyfood jars is difficult to get back on straight, and once popped will it keep the spices dry? There are teeny jars in most family dollar stores for reasonable prices.
> 
> Just out of curiosity how many bids were there on the jars?


 There's quite a few listed... but the shipping costs more than what people are paying for them.


----------



## mAlice

sleuth said:
			
		

> There's quite a few listed... but the shipping costs more than what people are paying for them.




If not completely satisfied, we will completely refund your money....except the shipping and recieving charges.


----------



## Christy

happyappygirl said:
			
		

> MEAMIE!! I think it's sweet he's going to all the trouble to MAKE something special.
> for sleuth
> 
> 
> Unless you're like rottncop and it never gets past the "buy all the supplies" stage...


He's not being sweet, he's being CHEAP!    I'd seriously kick Steve's ass if I specifically asked for something and he tried to make it on the cheap.


----------



## Sharon

sleuth said:
			
		

> She asked me this morning for this, but I will NOT buy anything with Martha Stewart's name on it.




Buy her this instead

I've been shopping here for a long time.  For what you pay for the little jars in the store, you can have quart size containers that last longer and extra to refill your fancy little jars.


----------



## Bogart

happyappygirl said:
			
		

> MEAMIE!! I think it's sweet he's going to all the trouble to MAKE something special.
> for sleuth
> 
> 
> Unless you're like rottncop and it never gets past the "buy all the supplies" stage...


I'm not being mean, I'm trying to prevent a Chanukah disaster. How long do you think paint will stick to those things? When you purchase a painted product from a store, that #### is BAKED on. And the fun really starts when you break one on the kitchen floor; glass slivers everywhere.


----------



## Sharon

Christy said:
			
		

> He's not being sweet, he's being CHEAP!    I'd seriously kick Steve's ass if I specifically asked for something and he tried to make it on the cheap.


Do you think 2A will be disappointed with my hand carved rubber-band shooter instead of the special-edition Ruger he asked for?


----------



## Christy

Sharon said:
			
		

> Do you think 2A will be disappointed with my hand carved rubber-band shooter instead of the special-edition Ruger he asked for?


Depends on how skilled you are as a whittler.  :shrug:


----------



## CowGirlUp

sleuth said:
			
		

> I plan on painting the lids and the jars. I've got a couple good ideas. They should come out nice.


 I've always liked a man with some creativity!! It's gonna look really good. Gave me an idea of something I could make for my kitchen - minus the spices.


----------



## mAlice

Sharon said:
			
		

> Do you think 2A will be disappointed with my hand carved rubber-band shooter instead of the special-edition Ruger he asked for?




I wonder if sleuth is gonna' like the blow-up doll that he gets instead of a 'special'.


----------



## sleuth

Christy said:
			
		

> He's not being sweet, he's being CHEAP!    I'd seriously kick Steve's ass if I specifically asked for something and he tried to make it on the cheap.


 No, I'm not being cheap.
If it didn't have Martha Stewart's name on it, I'd buy it.
But I won't buy her stuff out of principle.


----------



## Christy

sleuth said:
			
		

> No, I'm not being cheap.
> If it didn't have Martha Stewart's name on it, I'd buy it.
> But I won't buy her stuff out of principle.


Mmmm hmmmm.     You are so gonna get your ass kicked Christmas morning.


----------



## Sharon

elaine said:
			
		

> I wonder if sleuth is gonna' like the blow-up doll that he gets instead of a 'special'.


At this rate he'll never learn what he gets for buying her nice jewelry.


----------



## CMC122

Christy said:
			
		

> Mmmm hmmmm.   You are so gonna get your ass kicked Christmas morning.


----------



## sleuth

Bogart said:
			
		

> I'm not being mean, I'm trying to prevent a Chanukah disaster. How long do you think paint will stick to those things? When you purchase a painted product from a store, that #### is BAKED on. And the fun really starts when you break one on the kitchen floor; glass slivers everywhere.


 They make paints specifically for glass.
My sister bought some clear glass paints several years ago and painted the backside of them in Christmas themes, so that it would show thru to the other side. I still have most of them 7 years later, and they're just as good now as they were then.


----------



## sleuth

Christy said:
			
		

> Mmmm hmmmm.     You are so gonna get your ass kicked Christmas morning.


 Look, if I make it, and it sucks.. I just won't get it for her and I'll get something else.

But if I make it... and it's quality... then I get mongo brownie points for putting blood, sweat, tears, and thoughtfulness into her gift.

Sheesh... I bet you send your kid's handmade cards back to the craft store...


----------



## Bogart

sleuth said:
			
		

> They make paints specifically for glass.
> My sister bought some clear glass paints several years ago and painted the backside of them in Christmas themes, so that it would show thru to the other side. I still have most of them 7 years later, and they're just as good now as they were then.


Them's fer lookin', not fer touchin'.


----------



## vraiblonde

Oh, what the hell, Sleuth - I'll just pile on.

Ditch the babyfood jars.  Revamping them will be a pain in the ass and you won't have the shaker lids for them that you'll need.  THEN you have to go to the expense of buying spices to fill them with.

Here's what I did:

Make the rack on the cheap, then buy an assortment of McCormick spices and seasonings in the fancy containers at the grocery store to put in the slots.  Make the rack so there's room for at least 30 spices, more if she really likes to cook.  Then she can buy bulk things like chili powder, garlic, dry mustard or whatever she uses a lot of, and refill the spice containers as they run out.

The rack is very simple to make - it's just a top, bottom and sides, with dowels on the back to keep the spice jars from falling out.

Babyfood jars are more suitable for storing nails and screws, not spices.  Plus the seal is broken and won't keep the spices fresh.


----------



## Christy

sleuth said:
			
		

> Sheesh... I bet you send your kid's handmade cards back to the craft store...


No, but they are 7 and 12, and it's cute.  YOU are a grown man with a job, pony up for a damn gift that SHE wants.


----------



## Elle

sleuth said:
			
		

> No, I'm not being cheap.
> If it didn't have Martha Stewart's name on it, I'd buy it.
> But I won't buy her stuff out of principle.


Wouldn't it be cool if there were something like say oh the internet, where you could go and search for like items and find multiple things that are similar but different brands.


----------



## Sharon

Sharon said:
			
		

> Buy her this instead
> 
> I've been shopping here for a long time.  For what you pay for the little jars in the store, you can have quart size containers that last longer and extra to refill your fancy little jars.



Why did I bother!


----------



## Bogart

I'm telling you. It either HAS TO BE the Martha Stewart rack or NO SPICE RACK. Anything else is folly.


----------



## sleuth

Bogart said:
			
		

> Them's fer lookin', not fer touchin'.




Not so... 

http://www.craftsetc.com/Store/ShowProduct.aspx?p=119669

http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=cp0005&channelid=


----------



## mAlice

sleuth said:
			
		

> Not so...
> 
> http://www.craftsetc.com/Store/ShowProduct.aspx?p=119669
> 
> http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayProductPage?productNum=cp0005&channelid=




You don't have to convince us, you have to convince _her_.


----------



## sleuth

Sharon said:
			
		

> Why did I bother!


Sorry Sharon... she doesn't like that type.
She liked the Martha Stewart one... but she didn't like the colors available.


----------



## Elle

Sleuth, I think your idea is noble as a just because/look what I made you gift.  However if she sent you a link and said this is what I want for Christmas, you are now being a cheap bastard.


----------



## mAlice

I think you should just stick a lump of coal up your arse tomorrow, so you can give her a diamond for christmas.


----------



## sleuth

Elle said:
			
		

> Sleuth, I think your idea is noble as a just because/look what I made you gift.  However if she sent you a link and said this is what I want for Christmas, you are now being a cheap bastard.


 It's not being cheap if you'd pay the money, which I would.
I won't buy it because it has Martha Stewart's name on it. I despise that woman, and I despise the fact that her products have taken over Kmart and rendered it so expensive that it's not even a good place to shop anymore.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Bogart said:
			
		

> I'm telling you. It either HAS TO BE the Martha Stewart rack or NO SPICE RACK. Anything else is folly.


I made a set of custom spice shelves from stuff I picked up at Lowe's. They are individual railed shelves that hold large jars of spices. I even made one to hold very large spice containers. I think they came out well. Ask Sharon for a second opinion.


----------



## Bogart

At this point all I can do is wish you luck. Post pics when finished.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sleuth - SHAKER TOPS.  I'm tellin' ya.  Trust me on this.


----------



## mAlice

sleuth said:
			
		

> I despise the fact that her products have taken over Kmart and rendered it so expensive that it's not even a good place to shop anymore.



.........................


----------



## Bogart

If I requested a Specialized and recieved a Huffy I'd be disappointed.


----------



## BuddyLee

sleuth said:
			
		

> It's not being cheap if you'd pay the money, which I would.
> I won't buy it because it has Martha Stewart's name on it. I despise that woman, and I despise the fact that her products have taken over Kmart and rendered it so expensive that it's not even a good place to shop anymore.


 If momma ain't happy ain't nobody happy.


----------



## sleuth

I'm not gonna sit here and defend myself all afternoon.

She saw something online that she likes, except for the colors. I looked at it and thought to myself "hey, I can do that. It's simple. I made better and more difficult things in shop class in high school."

Would it be easier for me to lay down the cash and buy it? Yes
Would it save me a lot of time and energy? Yes
Would it be something that she totally loves? No, the colors suck.
Is it something I could do for her myself and make something she totally loves? Absolutely.

So y'all can go jump in a creek. I asked a simple question about baby food jars and about all I get is a buncha people bashin' me. 

Thanks to those who gave me some useful info. The rest of ya can go GFY.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

sleuth said:
			
		

> It's not being cheap if you'd pay the money, which I would.
> I won't buy it because it has Martha Stewart's name on it. I despise that woman, and I despise the fact that her products have taken over Kmart and rendered it so expensive that it's not even a good place to shop anymore.


Oops. Didn't read the whole thread, so my last post was probably out of place.

Sleuth, I agree with your principle, so why don't you send her a link to some others like the one Sharon gave you the link for and ask how about one of these and explain why you really can't do the Martha thing. Not only will you show that you want to accommodate her, but you will open another level of understanding between you.


----------



## sleuth

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Sleuth - SHAKER TOPS.  I'm tellin' ya.  Trust me on this.


 I'll take it under advisement. If I find something between now and then that is better than the jars, I'll go with it.

But even Martha Stewart's aluminum tins don't have shaker tops, and the gf doesn't use the shaker part anyway, she measures it out into spoons.


----------



## Bogart

sleuth said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna sit here and defend myself all afternoon.
> 
> She saw something online that she likes, except for the colors. I looked at it and thought to myself "hey, I can do that. It's simple. I made better and more difficult things in shop class in high school."
> 
> Would it be easier for me to lay down the cash and buy it? Yes
> Would it save me a lot of time and energy? Yes
> Would it be something that she totally loves? No, the colors suck.
> Is it something I could do for her myself and make something she totally loves? Absolutely.
> 
> So y'all can go jump in a creek. I asked a simple question about baby food jars and about all I get is a buncha people bashin' me.
> 
> Thanks to those who gave me some useful info. The rest of ya can go GFY.


:splash:


----------



## sleuth

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> Oops. Didn't read the whole thread, so my last post was probably out of place.
> 
> Sleuth, I agree with your principle, so why don't you send her a link to some others like the one Sharon gave you the link for and ask how about one of these and explain why you really can't do the Martha thing. Not only will you show that you want to accommodate her, but you will open another level of understanding between you.



That's a good idea... but then it wouldn't be a surprise...  ...and she already knows how I feel about Martha. She knows I won't buy anything with her name on it. She just sent me this link and said... I'd like something like this, but I don't like the colors offered.


----------



## mAlice

sleuth said:
			
		

> That's a good idea... but then it wouldn't be a surprise...




If you ask for it, it's not a surprise anyway.  :dur:


----------



## 2ndAmendment

sleuth said:
			
		

> I'll take it under advisement. If I find something between now and then that is better than the jars, I'll go with it.
> 
> But even Martha Stewart's aluminum tins don't have shaker tops, and the gf doesn't use the shaker part anyway, she measures it out into spoons.


The site that Sharon sent you has racks. But what they really sell are spices in jars of various sizes with shaker tops. The reason I made our racks was because we like the larger size of the spices and the typical rack will not hold them.


----------



## Elle

sleuth said:
			
		

> Thanks to those who gave me some useful info. The rest of ya can go GFY.



What about me, didn't I do both:shrug:


----------



## 2ndAmendment

elaine said:
			
		

> If you ask for it, it's not a surprise anyway.  :dur:


----------



## vraiblonde

Oooh!  I want this:
http://www.cooking.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=300201


----------



## migtig

Sleuth, you know I am nothing but honest (blunt perhaps) but definitely honest.  So take what you will with a grain of salt, but 99% of these people are saying you are wrong with your idea and you are digging in your heels and sticking out your chin and bellowing "no I am not".  

Here's the facts - 
1.  Your s/o, g/f has asked for a specific gift and even given you details so you know exactly what she wants.  
2.  After looking at the spice rack, I realize it could be hand made, and possibly even turn out pretty nice.  YET, I also know in my heart of hearts that is not a good idea.  She has asked for something specific, because she, like most females, has learned that the male creature tends to deviate or become distracted when it comes to the gift giving process.  Over time we females have learned we either have to be specific, or we do not get what we want, or we must buy it for ourselves.  
3.  Fine, you do not want to purchase something with the Martha Stewart stigma, but this is NOT your gift.  This is her gift.  This is what SHE wants.  She has already visualized it complete with the supplied color coordinated filled spice jars hanging in her kitchen.  She has wondered if she is possibly getting spices included in her rack that she has never tried before.  She is filled with anticipation that she will get EXACTLY what she has asked for from you.  
4.  Now, agreeing that a spice rack you make might come pretty close to looking like the MS version, but the baby food jars won't work to keep spices fresh.  Plus you are gonna be wandering around pulling your hair out trying to fill those jars with spices that are gonna cost a small fortune that won't be fresh inside of a week.  
5.  So X-Mas day, she opens a gift that is the same size / shape as her envisoned spice rack.  It's NOT the same thing.  You see the look on her face.  It is not joy.  You volunteer "baby, I made that for you cause I love ya'.  One of two things is gonna happen.  She is gonna smile, put on a brave face, pretends she loves it, insist you hang it, and at the very first opportunity things are gonna be broken, missing, a stray skillet is accidently gonna smack it, all the while she will be harboring inner resentment towards you and your gift "I TOLD him EXACTLY what I wanted and he does THIS!!!!" - or - She is gonna to beat the crap out of you then and there with your gift.  I would have offered a third, which is what a lot of us do, and that is exchange the gift in a few days when you've forgotten about it, but since you are hand making it, that option is not feasible.

Instead of all this *drama*, why not do one of the following:
1) Suck it up and buy her the darn spice rack she wants.  Again, the Martha Stewart thing is NOT for YOU, it is for HER.
2) Forget about the spice rack all together and buy her a pretty piece of jewelry, thereby totally avoiding Martha Stewart products.
3) Buy her a piece of jewelry and then x-mas day, after all the excitement, let her know that you thought about the spice rack and want to make her one with love and joy and yada yada and you should have it ready for her as an after x-mas gift but want her input as to colors, spices, jar shapes, etc.  Then the present will be appreciated.  

JMO


----------



## happyappygirl

:mighaswriterscramp:


----------



## Bogart

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Oooh! I want this:
> http://www.cooking.com/products/shprodde.asp?SKU=300201


Sorry, it's mfg by Trudeau, and I refuse to support Gary Trudeau on principle.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bogart said:
			
		

> Sorry, it's mfg by Trudeau, and I refuse to support Gary Trudeau on principle.


I don't think it's Gary.  Probably Margaret or Pierre.  Which isn't much better.


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Sleuth - SHAKER TOPS.  I'm tellin' ya.  Trust me on this.


Don't listen to her.  You can punch holes in the metal tops with a 8 penny nail and a hammer, Viola - a shaker top.


----------



## Elle

Pete said:
			
		

> Don't listen to her.  You can punch holes in the metal tops with a 8 penny nail and a hammer, Viola - a shaker top.


Be sure to make the holes in a heart shape so she'll think of the love you put into each one


----------



## KCM

Sleuth..since you don't want to buy the Martha Stewart spice rack...why don't you buy one similiar and paint it the color of the one she wants.  I don't quite agree with where you are coming from but the baby food jars - IMO - won't cut it.  Get a fancy type of jar - with a shaker lid - that she can refill with spices.


----------



## BuddyLee

Elle said:
			
		

> Be sure to make the holes in a heart shape so she'll think of the love you put into each one


 So so wrong.


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:
			
		

> Don't listen to her.  You can punch holes in the metal tops with a 8 penny nail and a hammer, Viola - a shaker top.


DO NOT give him any ideas!

Sleuth, if you do this I will come punch you in the head.


----------



## KCM

Pete said:
			
		

> Don't listen to her.  You can punch holes in the metal tops with a 8 penny nail and a hammer, Viola - a shaker top.


Just what every girl wants...


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> DO NOT give him any ideas!
> 
> Sleuth, if you do this I will come punch you in the head.


Don't listen to these chics.  

You know what would be really cool?  If you wrote the name of each spice in glitter on the jar !!


----------



## Christy

Pete said:
			
		

> Don't listen to these chics.
> 
> You know what would be really cool? If you wrote the name of each spice in glitter on the jar !!


 OMFG I can't breath, can someone please pass me a panty liner.


----------



## Bogart

Pete said:
			
		

> Don't listen to these chics.
> 
> You know what would be really cool? If you wrote the name of each spice in glitter on the jar !!


I was looking at artificial Christmas trees Monday and got that glitter #### all over me. Looked like I had spent the afternoon in a strip club.


----------



## Pete

Bogart said:
			
		

> I was looking at artificial Christmas trees Monday and got that glitter #### all over me. Looked like I had spent the afternoon in a strip club.


 good cover


----------



## Sharon

Christy said:
			
		

> OMFG I can't breath, can someone please pass me a panty liner.


Ask Pete.


----------



## JabbaJawz

sleuth said:
			
		

> I plan on painting the lids and the jars. I've got a couple good ideas. They should come out nice.



I don't know about this...baby food jars don't seal all that great.  

Oh, and instead of buying them why didn't your dumbtail just come on here and ask those of us w/babies to save 'em?  :durhardsleuth:


----------



## Elle

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Oh, and instead of buying them why didn't your dumbtail just come on here and ask those of us w/babies to save 'em?  :durhardsleuth:



B/c they all need to be the same so it doesn't look tacky


----------



## JabbaJawz

Elle said:
			
		

> B/c they all need to be the same so it doesn't look tacky



Right....and he could requested all Gerber, Beechnut, or whatever from the boards.  He's being cheap, no matter what he says.


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Elle said:
			
		

> B/c they all need to be the same so it doesn't look *tacky*


Too late.


----------



## Pete

Christy said:
			
		

> OMFG I can't breath, can someone please pass me a panty liner.


I think I spotted my trousers too :sad:


----------



## KCM

Pete said:
			
		

> I think I spotted my trousers too :sad:


You just are not having a good day are you?


----------



## 2ndAmendment

Pete said:
			
		

> I think I spotted my trousers too :sad:


That is unusual?


----------



## Pete

2ndAmendment said:
			
		

> That is unusual?


False alarm, I sniffed it and it was not urine, it was rain water.  Move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## KCM

Pete said:
			
		

> False alarm, I sniffed it and it was not urine, it was rain water.  Move along, nothing to see here.



 I don't know what is worse... the fact that you didn't know whether you peed yourself or the fact that you sniffed it.


----------



## Ken King

KCM said:
			
		

> I don't know what is worse... the fact that you didn't know whether you peed yourself or the fact that you sniffed it.


 I find it amazing that he could bend over far enough to find out (is this from years of Navy training) or do you think he slipped them over his head to do the checking?


----------



## KCM

Ken King said:
			
		

> I find it amazing that he could bend over far enough to find out (is this from years of Navy training) or do you think he slipped them over his head to do the checking?


  Could be all the years of his useful navy training.   Why don't we let Pete explain this one to us.


----------



## Ken King

Sleuth,

A baby food jar spice rack as a gift?  Give me a fricking break.  The only way a woman would find that appealing is if you stashed high-dollar bling-bling in a few of the containers and I'm talking the real no BS sparkly stuff.


----------



## Bogart

, Ken.


----------



## Ken King

Bogart said:
			
		

> , Ken.


 TFF


----------



## Dymphna

Sorry Sleuth, I have to add my pennies here.

Everyone is right.  If you wanna make a spice rack, give it to your mom.  She'll appreciate it.  Girlfriends don't appreciate that kinda thing.  

At the very least, go to a local kitchen store and see if they have little jars made for spices that will work with your idea.  I know they have some that are slightly bigger than that.  That way, they'll seal, keeping the spices fresh and they'll have shaker lids, too.


----------



## JabbaJawz

Dymphna said:
			
		

> Sorry Sleuth, I have to add my pennies here.
> 
> Everyone is right.  If you wanna make a spice rack, give it to your mom.  She'll appreciate it.  Girlfriends don't appreciate that kinda thing.
> 
> At the very least, go to a local kitchen store and see if they have little jars made for spices that will work with your idea.  I know they have some that are slightly bigger than that.  That way, they'll seal, keeping the spices fresh and they'll have shaker lids, too.



  I think the baby food jars is what makes the deal go sour.  If you make the actual rack with wood, and then use regular spice containers, then you might have a decent gift.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Bogart said:
			
		

> I was looking at artificial Christmas trees Monday and got that glitter #### all over me. Looked like I had spent the afternoon in a strip club.


Steve dumped a bottle of glitter on me when I was heading out the door for a party a few weeks ago.  I managed to *cough* infect many male friends with it as the evening went on.  Not sure what they're g/f's said.


----------



## kwillia

Don't listen to the, Sleuth... These are the same people who tried to talk me into wasting big bucks on the "Craftsman" name for hubbie's tool storage chest I got him for Christmas. I found the perfect replacement.  I saved so much money, I was able to get him two of THESE ... He will be so happy! And it's red and on wheels too... just like the Craftsman chest.


----------



## Ken King

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't listen to the, Sleuth... These are the same people who tried to talk me into wasting big bucks on the "Craftsman" name for hubbie's tool storage chest I got him for Christmas. I found the perfect replacement.  I saved so much money, I was able to get him two of THESE ... He will be so happy! And it's red and on wheels too... just like the Craftsman chest.


 Bwaa-haa-ha.  Yeah Sleuth, forget what I said.  Make the rack out of popsicle sticks too, really show some effort.  Nothing says I love you more then Elmer’s Glue.


----------



## Agee

Ken King said:
			
		

> Bwaa-haa-ha.  Yeah Sleuth, forget what I said.  Make the rack out of popsicle sticks too, really show some effort.  Nothing says I love you more then Elmer’s Glue.



Thanks for the idea! Off to e-bay for a bidding war on popsicle sticks and Elmers glue.


----------



## FancyBelle

I like the one Sharon found. Nobody uses that much spices, I dont care how much you cook!


----------



## KCM

kwillia said:
			
		

> Don't listen to the, Sleuth... These are the same people who tried to talk me into wasting big bucks on the "Craftsman" name for hubbie's tool storage chest I got him for Christmas. I found the perfect replacement.  I saved so much money, I was able to get him two of THESE ... He will be so happy! And it's red and on wheels too... just like the Craftsman chest.


Man kwilla..you are just so darn resourceful.  Cheap and pratical.  What a gal!


----------



## Sharon

Ho ho ho ... Don't forget Mother's Day


----------



## Oz

sleuth said:
			
		

> They make paints specifically for glass.
> My sister bought some clear glass paints several years ago and painted her backside in Christmas themes.



How did that turn out?  Got any pics?


----------



## kwillia

Sharon said:
			
		

> Ho ho ho ... Don't forget Mother's Day


 



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Sharon again.


----------



## kwillia

kwillia said:
			
		

>


The two of you who gave the red juju have got to admit Sharon's post made you smirk even if it was slight... you hypocrites...


----------



## janey83

I think the idea is very sweet, but I do have to agree with the others -- especially on the whole freshness of spices with the baby food jars. When you open the jars to feed the baby, the lid makes a little sound as the "freshness seal" pops up. That's the sound of the loss of the vacuum seal. 
Plus, sometimes the lid doesn't screw back on so great, so that could be a problem. I don't like the idea of glass just because it would break more easily than aluminum or plastic, what if she accidentally dropped the jar of garlic powder? Then you have garlic & shards of glass all over the kitchen floor -- not fun to clean up.
If you really despise Martha Stewart, then ask if she has any other brands in mind -- she probaby just came across it one day and thought it was nice, and didn't even notice the brand so much. I dunno, holiday shop on Amazon.com or something. :shrug:


----------



## Oz

Check Pier 1 Imports for a spice rack.


----------



## SeaRide

Sleuth,
I say go for it. Live and learn.  Maybe the spice rack will last forever who knows. Maybe after 30 years, you may have gone through 4th or 5th spice rack.  My Dad has been making spice rack for my Mom over the years depending on the size of the kitchen, kitchen being remodeled, change of style, more spices or less, and so forth. 
So just do it. Learn new experience from it.


----------



## czygvtwkr

Getting her a vaccum cleaner for her birthday too?


----------



## JabbaJawz

Ran this by husband.  He agrees that you're likely to get you hide beat off when you present this at Christmas...especially since you've been shown a picture of what she really wants.


----------



## kwillia

JabbaJawz said:
			
		

> Ran this by husband.  He agrees that you're likely to get you hide beat off when you present this at Christmas...especially since you've been shown a picture of what she really wants.


Of course he did... that's cause he is skeered of his wife... she has anger-management issues...


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:
			
		

> Of course he did... that's cause he is skeered of his wife... she has anger-management issues...


 That's all women.


----------



## Dymphna

Sharon said:
			
		

> Ho ho ho ... Don't forget Mother's Day


 Those are cute, especially the snowglobe.  I'll have to remember those for the kids.


----------



## czygvtwkr

Dude,  so what came of this?


----------



## crabcake

czygvtwkr said:
			
		

> Dude, so what came of this?


 are you competing with my av?


----------



## Oz

Or competing with the original?


----------



## mainman




----------



## vraiblonde

This was a great thread!


----------



## mainman

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> This was a great thread!


Be sure to bring this to Larrys attention...


----------



## RoseRed

mainman said:
			
		

> Be sure to bring this to Larrys attention...


Archeology is fun!


----------



## Agee

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Archeology is fun!


 


			
				elaine said:
			
		

> I think you should just stick a lump of coal up your arse tomorrow, so you can give her a diamond for christmas.


 
So is Geology...


----------



## Agee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> This was a great thread!


 


			
				Ken King said:
			
		

> Bwaa-haa-ha. Yeah Sleuth, forget what I said. Make the rack out of popsicle sticks too, really show some effort. Nothing says I love you more then Elmer’s Glue.


 
Indeed it was : I think Larry will enjoy it


----------



## Pete

Classic


----------



## Christy

Pete said:
			
		

> Classic


 
  This is another one that should be stickied.


----------



## Pete

I can picture the honeymoon now.

Got off the plane, checked into the hotel, wifey says "Get ready baby, I'll be out in a minute." she goes into the bathroom, Slueth strips down to his Captain Engineer underoos he has had since he was 12, jumps on the bed, she comes out, flips off the light, whips the babyfood jar spice rack and beats his ass with it.

The end.


----------



## Christy

Pete said:
			
		

> I can picture the honeymoon now.
> 
> Got off the plane, checked into the hotel, wifey says "Get ready baby, I'll be out in a minute." she goes into the bathroom, Slueth strips down to his Captain Engineer underoos he has had since he was 12, jumps on the bed, she comes out, flips off the light, whips the babyfood jar spice rack and beats his ass with it.
> 
> The end.


 
  Oh this hurts.  

I really hope he chimes in and gives us an update.


----------



## BS Gal




----------



## sockgirl77

mainman said:


>


----------



## RoseRed

Christy said:


> This is another one that should be stickied.



Indeed!


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> Indeed!



All the tree threads made me remember this one.


----------



## Kain99

This was actually, one of the all time sweetest threads ever!  Ya'll a a bunch of bitter pills! :SLAM!:


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> This was actually, one of the all time sweetest threads ever!  Ya'll a a bunch of bitter pills! :SLAM!:


----------



## Kain99

sockgirl77 said:


>



Not my fault, ya never been loved grouch head!


----------



## sockgirl77

Kain99 said:


> Not my fault, ya never been loved grouch head!



I was loved a few days ago, TYVM.


----------



## Kain99

sockgirl77 said:


> I was loved a few days ago, TYVM.



Then you should be able to tear up, at the thought of a baby food jar... spice rack!


----------



## RoseRed

*bump*

Good times!


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> *bump*
> 
> Good times!



I knew as soon as I saw the thread about looking for a sleuth someone would bump this. Make sure to find the one about tree cutting too.


----------



## otter

sleuth said:


> I just bought 48 Beech Nut 4 oz. baby food jars off of Ebay, with the intention that I would use them and build a hand-made spice rack for the gf this Christmas.
> 
> I need about 30 more. My question is... do the various brands of baby food have identical jars and lids (except for the labels, of course), or are they slightly differently shaped. I'm going to paint the lids, so I don't care about those, but I want to make sure the jars match before I buy anymore.


----------



## sockgirl77

otter said:


>



Tis the season.


----------



## Christy

This has always been one of my most favorite threads.


----------



## sockgirl77

Christy said:


> This has always been one of my most favorite threads.



It's a classic!


----------



## Wenchy

He meant well.  :shrug:

You are all mean and deserve broken baby food jars with crooked lids in your stocking.  Stale spices sprinkled around the tree.


----------



## Christy

Wenchy said:


> He meant well. :shrug:
> 
> You are all mean and deserve broken baby food jars with crooked lids in your stocking. Stale spices sprinkled around the tree.


 
Oh he did not!  He was being a cheap ass.  Not that expensive gifts are anymore significant than inexpensive ones, but baby food jars? Seriously?  Bad form.


----------



## cattitude

Christy said:


> Oh he did not!  He was being a cheap ass.  Not that expensive gifts are anymore significant than inexpensive ones, but baby food jars? Seriously?  Bad form.


----------



## Wenchy

Christy said:


> Oh he did not!  He was being a cheap ass.  Not that expensive gifts are anymore significant than inexpensive ones, but baby food jars? Seriously?  Bad form.



The fact is, his "thoughtful gift" would have cost much more than what she asked for.

I was standing in my sister's garage smoking a cig this past Thanksgiving.  Her hubby has a wonderful workbench, tools, etc.  He has baby food jars all lined up (on the wall) and I thought of this thread.

Sister has all she wants and buys it herself.

I do believe that is the key to happiness.


----------



## Pete

Wenchy said:


> The fact is, his "thoughtful gift" would have cost much more than what she asked for.
> 
> I was standing in my sister's garage smoking a cig this past Thanksgiving.  Her hubby has a wonderful workbench, tools, etc.  He has baby food jars all lined up (on the wall) and I thought of this thread.
> 
> Sister has all she wants and buys it herself.
> 
> I do believe that is the key to happiness.



My dad made me this out of baby food jars and sticks 3 years ago for Christmas


----------



## cattitude

Pete said:


> My dad made me this out of baby food jars and sticks 3 years ago for Christmas



I love dad of Pete.....

mom too.


----------



## Christy

Wenchy said:


> The fact is, his "thoughtful gift" would have cost much more than what she asked for.
> 
> I was standing in my sister's garage smoking a cig this past Thanksgiving. Her hubby has a wonderful workbench, tools, etc. He has baby food jars all lined up (on the wall) and I thought of this thread.
> 
> Sister has all she wants and buys it herself.
> 
> I do believe that is the key to happiness.


 
Alrighty then.


----------



## Pete

Christy said:


> Alrighty then.



I guess I should keep the wind chime made out of old silverware and fishing line and get you something better eh?


----------



## Christy

Pete said:


> I guess I should keep the wind chime made out of old silverware and fishing line and get you something better eh?


 

It depends.  Is it Martha Stewart fishing line?


----------



## sockgirl77




----------



## vraiblonde

This was a great thread


----------



## RoseRed

Blast from the past!


----------



## Dymphna

Whatever happened to sleuth anyway?  Did he :slam: on his way out or go quietly?  Did he ever move out to Indiana or wherever this chick lived?


----------



## RoseRed

Dymphna said:


> Whatever happened to sleuth anyway?  Did he :slam: on his way out or go quietly?  Did he ever move out to Indiana or wherever this chick lived?



I think he paid us a visit a few years ago and he a married baby daddy.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> I think he paid us a visit a few years ago and he a married baby daddy.





He was on my FB awhile back but he either unfriended me or FB decided I didn't need to be friends with him anymore.  But as of a year or so ago, he was peachy keen.


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> I think he paid us a visit a few years ago and he a married baby daddy.



I had to read that twice. I thought it said that he married a baby daddy.


----------



## kwillia

Ken King said:


> Bwaa-haa-ha.  Yeah Sleuth, forget what I said.  Make the rack out of popsicle sticks too, really show some effort.  Nothing says I love you more then Elmer’s Glue.





Airgasm said:


> Thanks for the idea! Off to e-bay for a bidding war on popsicle sticks and Elmers glue.



Nothing says I love more than Elmer's Glue... why didn't this ever become a siggie?


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> I had to read that twice. I thought it said that he married a baby daddy.



I forgot the 's.


----------



## sockgirl77

kwillia said:


> Nothing says I love more than Elmer's Glue... why didn't this ever become a siggie?



Luv me back...


----------



## vraiblonde

*bump* for KDenise


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> *bump* for KDenise



I was getting ready to bump this.


----------



## kwillia

sleuth said:


> I just bought 48 Beech Nut 4 oz. baby food jars off of Ebay, with the intention that I would use them and build a hand-made spice rack for the gf this Christmas.
> 
> I need about 30 more. My question is... do the various brands of baby food have identical jars and lids (except for the labels, of course), or are they slightly differently shaped. I'm going to paint the lids, so I don't care about those, but I want to make sure the jars match before I buy anymore.


TPD is looking for jars too!  Spring must be jar season!


----------



## Grumpy

Somewhere out here is a post where he wanted to borrow a ladder to clean his gutters..I said fine, I have one, come and get it. He said I don't have a truck to get the ladder..I said, okay, you are not far from me, I'll drop it off..He said great...I delivered the ladder and he said, I am afraid of heights..I said bye and left with my ladder.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> Somewhere out here is a post where he wanted to borrow a ladder to clean his gutters..I said fine, I have one, come and get it. He said I don't have a truck to get the ladder..I said, okay, you are not far from me, I'll drop it off..He said great...I delivered the ladder and he said, I am afraid of heights..I said bye and left with my ladder.


He also offered for people to clear some downed trees for firewood, but would have to pay him for it.


----------



## jazz lady

Didn't he also want to get some trees cut down, then have them pay him for the wood?


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> He also offered for people to clear some downed trees for firewood, but would have to pay him for it.


Jinx!


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Jinx!


Owe me a not-white Coke!


----------



## PeoplesElbow

This is the first time I read this, I knew him from work,  can defiantly see this coming out of him.


----------

